# Tenacity - Spot Spraying Ratio



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I've got Tenacity, surfactant and blue marker and I need to spot spray clover in my yard. I don't have too many spots to hit with it. Last time, I overdid it by going based on the sq. footage of my yard. Could I get some advice on there mixing ratio for these when spot spraying.

Thanks!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The label has how much to use: 2 gallons water, 1 teaspoon tenacity, 3 teaspoons non ionic surfactant. As much blue marker dye as it takes for you to be able to see (I can never see it anyways maybe I'm color blind haha)


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Haha, alright maybe ill go 1/2 ir 1/4 that ratio since I'm just spraying a few spots. There's no way ill need a gallon even.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Also, I really am colorblind and I can still see it. Lol


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Products containing Triclopyr will eliminate clover for much less money than Tenacity, and with a much lower risk of over-application.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Hmm, I originally bought it for bentgrass but I have a ton of it, might as well use it. Next year ill buy the triclopyr, thanks HoosierHound.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To avoid over application, mix it at the 2oz rate for spot treatment.


----------

